# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  The Random Shit Thread

## The XL

Post whatever you're doing or whatever is on your mind here.

It's my cheat day and I'm eating a chocolate donut with sprinkles.  Thank you all for allowing me to share that.

----------


## Coolwalker

I want to know what the blue object in the sky  is over Puerto Rico...or some such island.

----------


## Guest

> Post whatever you're doing or whatever is on your mind here.
> 
> It's my cheat day and I'm eating a chocolate donut with sprinkles.  Thank you all for allowing me to share that.


What the fuck,  Binks?

----------

The XL (02-26-2013)

----------


## The XL

I'll burn it off tomorrow.

----------


## Canadianeye

I've just had dialog with the most inept real estate agent to ever don a left over lawyers shark suit. Better conversations with a sandwich.

----------


## The XL

> I've just had dialog with the most inept real estate agent to ever don a left over lawyers shark suit.* Better conversations with a sandwich.*


You must smoke some good weed, eh?

----------


## Maximatic

A single chocolate doughnut, and that's a cheat? I'm sorry. I can eat everything I see, and still not gain much weight. What are you trying to do, win a physique contest or something?

----------


## Canadianeye

> You must smoke some good weed, eh?


I don't smoke weed, just cuz I don't like the lack of control of it. Did when I was a kid tho.

----------


## The XL

> A single chocolate doughnut, and that's a cheat? I'm sorry. I can eat everything I see, and still not gain much weight. What are you trying to do, win a physique contest or something?


I try to stay in good shape.  My metabolism isn't the greatest, though.  Which is sad, cause I'm only 24.  I wish I had your metabolism.

----------


## Guest

I'm actually talking work even though I'm supposed to be off this week.

On a random note, I love cheese pierogis the best.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> I can eat everything I see, and still not gain much weight.


I can gain three pounds if I even SMELL a chocolate donut.  I could learn to hate you.   :Justkidding:

----------


## garyo

I have the squirts, does that count?

----------

Coolwalker (02-26-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

GARYO ROBERTA!!!!!  Naughty!

----------


## garyo

Shhhhh.....

----------


## Canadianeye

> I have the squirts, does that count?


Stirring shit again Gary?

----------


## Guest

You guys are very ass oriented.  Wayyyy too many threads talking about things coming out of the butt.

Let's get this random shit thread back to something with a little more decorum, like Hemsworth...

----------


## Trinnity

I like a couple of these (yes, two of them) once in a while with coffee. 220 calories each.



Dunkin Donuts French Cruller 

Ahhhh.............

----------


## garyo

It's my job.

----------


## garyo

He's not my type.

----------


## Coolwalker

These are nice:

----------

garyo (02-26-2013)

----------


## Coolwalker

These are even better:

----------


## Coolwalker

This is outstanding:

----------


## garyo

They would look great in person.

----------


## Trinnity

Amateur...don't make me start posting sex scenes from Spartacus  :Evilgrin:

----------

Coolwalker (02-26-2013)

----------


## Coolwalker

We're waitin' Trinn!

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> A single chocolate doughnut, and that's a cheat? I'm sorry. I can eat everything I see, and still not gain much weight. What are you trying to do, win a physique contest or something?


He's trying to keep up his figure. You can't look like this with more than one or two donuts.

----------

The XL (02-26-2013)

----------


## garyo

All right, I got the popcorn and the butter, uh oh...

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> These are nice:


...I'll be right back.

*runs to the bathroom*

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> This is outstanding:


Oh mah gawd.

----------


## Trinnity

> We're waitin' Trinn!


You just had to, didn't ya?

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-26-2013)

----------


## The XL



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Noooo, stop! No more! My work pants are not loose-fitting pants, dammit!  :Tongue:

----------


## Coolwalker

> He's trying to keep up his figure. You can't look like this with more than one or two donuts.


That is revolting and looks painful.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-26-2013),Trinnity (02-26-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> He's trying to keep up his figure. You can't look like this with more than one or two donuts.


Ewwww, now that's FUGLY.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-26-2013)

----------


## The XL

That shit has to be photoshopped.  Homie looks like a merged collection of basketballs, lol.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-27-2013)

----------

